
Ask HN: The best toilet time app for software engineers? - wbsun
Noticed that lots of colleagues spend long time on the toilet (seriously, I am not joking...) that most of time I need to wait for a toilet (for No.2) on a floor with ~100 male and 5 toilets (not sure about the female side). I guess smartphone and wifi are the culprit of the longer time. Now that the longer toilet time becomes a trend, just wondering whether people have their most enjoyable&#x2F;time-killing toilet time apps to share here?
======
jansan
While sitting on the bowl, your pinkie and your nose should be all you need.
While waiting in line (what a shitty company is that?) any puzzle game should
do the job.

------
yesenadam
A book.

